# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > مقاله: مقاله آموزشی Anti Hack & Crack

## REZADG

دوستان من یک کتاب واسه برنامه نویسان وب بی نوشتم که فعلا مقدماتی ولی حداقل جلوی جوجه کرکر ها و جوجه هکر ها رو میگیره بخوننین اگه نظری داشتین در خدمتم 

*Anti Hack & Crack.rar* (1.28 MB)

http://www.multiupload.com/LYWWU2EX5F


و در ضمن نوشتم هکر ها و کرکر ها شاید  دوستای تازه وارد فرق اینا رو ندونن من یک مختصر توضیح میدم 
هکر ها : فردی که قصد تغییر در برنامه را دارد اعم از کپشن فرم ها متن تیبل ها و...
کرکر ها : افرادی هستند که با تغییر در ساختار برنامه قصد از بین بردن شماره سریال کد فعالسازی و یا هر محدود کننده ی دیگر را دارند

----------


## REZADG

جلد دوم این مقاله اگر کسی نخونه واقعا نصف عمرش به فنا
*Anti Hack And Crack 2.rar* 
http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/391454683e2.rar

----------


## Nima NT

> هکر ها : فردی که قصد تغییر در برنامه را دارد اعم از کپشن فرم ها متن تیبل ها و...
> کرکر ها : افرادی هستند که با تغییر در ساختار برنامه قصد از بین بردن شماره سریال کد فعالسازی و یا هر محدود کننده ی دیگر را دارند


دوست عزيز متاسفانه شما تعريف درستي از هكر و كراكر ارائه نكرديد.
هكر معمولا" به افراد متخصصي اشاره ميشه كه كارشون نفوذ در شبكه هاي كامپيوتري هستش و البته انواع مختلفي دارن كه ميتونن هم مفيد ( كلاه سفيد ) و هم منفي ( كلاه مشكي ) باشن.
كراكرها هم همون طوري كه گفتيد هستن و البته فقط كارشون به تغيير در نرم افزارها محدود نميشه ، كراكرها ميتونن در شبكه هم به خرابكاري دست بزنن ؛ عمده تفاوت كراكر و هكر در اين هست كه هكر نوع مفيد شناخته شده داره ولي كراكر در عام معمولا" با نام منفي و مخرب ازش ياد ميشه و نوعا" مدل مثبتي تا به امروز ازش معرفي نشده.

----------


## REZADG

درسته دوست عزیز تعاریف شما در عرصه ی کامپیوتر و شیکه هست ولی در عرصه نرم افزار تعاریفی که بنده ارائه کردم درسته به عنوان مثال به کسی که میاد و نام کمپانی برنامه رو تغیر میده نباید گفت کرکر بلکه او یک هکر هست درسته

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

خیر دوست عزیز شما دارید اشتباه می کنید.
از حرفهای شما اینگونه استنباط میشه که هکر رو در سطح پایین تری از کرکر می دونید.در صورتی که این استدلال از پایه و اساس غلطه.
کلمه Hack  در انگلیسی به معنی تسلط زیاد به چیزی اطلاق میشه.حالا هر چه می خواهد باشه.این تسلط زیاد ممکنه در راه خوب استفاده بشه و هم در راه بد.از کسی که بهش هکر (در امر نرم افزار و مهندسی معکوس) اطلاق میشه بعیده که فقط کپشن برنامه رو تغییر بده.مضافا بر اینکه در بحث نرم افزار از کلمه هکر استفاده نمی شود بلکه همانطور که دوستمون هم فرمودند از کِرَکِر استفاده میشه.
کرکر خود هکری (مسلط به مهندسی معکوس نرم افزار) از نوع بد است(البته اگر کرک را رلیز کند)

----------


## BackTrace

در ابتدا باید از جناب REZADG به خاطر کتابشون تشکر کنم. نوشتن یک کناب واقعا سخته و باید به ایشون خسته نباشید گفت.
اما درباره Hacker و Cracker، تا اونجایی که من میدونم اینه:



> هكر معمولا" به افراد متخصصي اشاره ميشه كه كارشون نفوذ در شبكه هاي كامپيوتري هستش و البته انواع مختلفي دارن كه ميتونن هم مفيد ( كلاه سفيد ) و هم منفي ( كلاه مشكي ) باشن.


وهم انواع دیگه...
اما در مورد Cracker باید بگم که من با 2 نوعشون آشنایی دارم:
1) Software Crackers
2) Network Crackers
کرکرهای اولی به دنبال بررسی و شکستن قفل های نرم افزاری هستن که از ابزارهاشون میشه به OllyDbg, IDA, Hiew,... اشاره کرد.
کرکرهای دومی هم به دنبال بررسی و شکستن قفل های سیستم های تحت شبکه و دسترسی غیر مجاز به اونها هستن و از ابزارهاشون میشه به John the Ripper, LCP, Cain, ... اشاره کرد.
البته مواردی هم پیش میاد که کرکرهای نوع دوم از روش های کرک مربوط به نوع اول برای پیدا کردن Vulnerability استفاده میکنن.

----------


## REZADG

والا چی بگم تا اونجایی که من میدونم کرکر ها فقط دنبال از بین بردن تریال و سریال هستند و کارهایی مثل مهندسی معکوس تغییر کپشن کار هکر هاست و از جناب آقای BackTrace نهایت تشکر رو دارم بابا ما که کاره ای نیستیم اگر اون نخواد من نمی تونم حتی دونسته های خودم رو تایپ کنم

----------


## hasanain

آقا دستت درد نکنه، برای مبتدیانی مثل من خیلی عالی است به ویژه اینکه برنامه های لازم رو همراهش قرار دادی بسیار عالی بود.
اما با اجازه ات چند اشکال:
استفاده از فونت غیر مناسب جهت مطالعهغلطهای املایی بسیار که به گمانم برخی از آنها به عمد و محض شوخی بوده مثل حنوض = هنوزپس زمینه طوسی رنگ آمده رو. یعنی باید در پس کلمات باشد اما روی کلمات است البته در مقاله دوم این مشکل حل شده است.

از زحمتی که کشیدین بسیار ممنونم

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

دوستان دیدم بحث هک و کرک گرمه گفتم منم یه چیزی بگم

خوب دوستان اینو بگم که کرک یه زیر شاخه ای از هک هست و خوده هک خیلی گسترده هست و انواع مختلفی داره که هر کدمشون یه دنیای دارن

هک شبکه.سایت.کلاینت.روتر و ....... 

و اینو بگم که هیچ چیزی نمیتونه کرک نشه و فکر کنم برنامه ای نداشتیم که کرک نشه مثل ویندوز و ...

اگه سوال بود در خدومتم

----------


## Black-Hat

کتاب جالبی بود!
موفق باشی!

----------


## mparsa1372

تعریف کامل هکر یعنی این:
یک هکر کیست؟

فایل اصطلاحات هکرها شامل تعدادی از تعاریف برای واژه‌ی هکر است. اکثراً شامل انجام کارها با مهارت فنی و اشتیاق در حل مسائل و غلبه بر محدودیت‌ها. ولی اگر شما می‌خواهید بدانید که چگونه یک هکر شوید، تنها دوتای آن‌ها به دردتان می‌خورد.

جامعه‌ای با یک فرهنگ اشتراکی متشکل از برنامه‌نویسان خبره وجود دارد که پیشینه‌ی آن به دهه‌های قبل و زمان اولین کامپیوتر کوچک و آزمایش‌های اولیه‌ی آرپانت بازمی‌گردد.
اعضای این جامعه اصطلاح هکر را به وجود آوردند. هکرها اینترنت را ساختند. هکرها سیستم‌عامل یونیکس را تبدیل به سیستم‌عاملی کردند که اکنون می‌بینید. هکرها یوزنت را اداره می‌کنند. هکرها وب را به وجود آوردند. اگر شما بخشی از این فرهنگ هستید، اگر شما در آن همکاری کرده‌اید و اگر افراد دیگر این جامعه شما را یک هکر می‌دانند، پس شما یک هکر هستید.

نگرش هکرها محدود به فرهنگ هکرهای کامپیوتر نیست. افرادی وجود دارند که منش هکرها را در موضوعات دیگر مانند الکترونیک یا موسیقی نیز بکار می‌برند.
درواقع شما می‌توانید آن را در بالاترین سطح از هر شاخه‌ی علم یا هنر بیابید.
هکرهای کامپیوتر این روح اصلی را در موضوعات دیگر نیز به رسمیت می‌شناسند و می‌توان به آنها نیز هکر گفت.
- و برخی معتقدند ماهیت اصلی هکر بودن مستقل از واسطه‌های خاصی است که هکرها با آنها کار می‌کنند. اما بقیه‌ی این متن به مهارت‌ها و منش‌های هکرهای کامپیوتر و عقاید رایج در مورد فرهنگ اشتراکی که سرچشمه‌ی واژه‌ی هکر است، خواهدپرداخت.

گروه دیگری از مردم وجود دارند که با سروصدای زیادی خودشان را هکر می‌نامند. اما آنها هکر نیستند. آنها (اکثراً پسرهای نوجوان) افرادی هستند که به صورت غیر مجاز به کامپیوترها دسترسی پبدا می‌کنند یا از سیستم‌های تلفن سوء استفاده می‌کنند.
هکرهای واقعی این افراد را کرکر(Cracker) می‌نامند و کاری به آنها ندارند. اکثر هکرهای واقعی معتقدند که کرکرها تنبل و بی‌مسئولیت بوده و چندان هم باهوش نیستند. اشیایی که می‌توانند سیستم‌های امنیتی را از کار بیاندازند، شما را هکر نمی‌کنند، همانطور که «روشن کردن اتوموبیل با تکه‌ای سیم شما را مهندس مکانیک نمی‌کند»، .
متاسفانه اکثر روزنامه‌نویسان و نویسندگان به اشتباه واژه‌ی هکر برای معرفی کرکرها به‌کار می‌برند و این کار هکرها را بسیار عصبانی می‌کند.

تفاوت اساسی این است: هکرها چیزهایی می‌سازند، کرکرها آنها را خراب می‌کنند.

اگر شما می‌خواهید هکر شوید، به خواندن ادامه دهید. اما اگر می‌خواهید کرکر شوید، گروه خبری alt.2600 را بخوانید و آماده باشید که به زودی در زندان کارمجانی انجام دهید. آن‌وقت متوجه خواهید شد که آنقدرها که فکر می‌کردید، باهوش نبودید. و این تمام چیزی است که من به شما در مورد کرکرها می‌گویم.

 مرامنامه‌ی هکری

۱-جهان مملو از مسائل جذاب است که در انتظار حل شدن به سر می‌برند
۲-هیچ مسئله‌ای نباید دو بار حل شود
۳-کسالت و بیگاری مضر هستند
۴-آزادی خوب است
۵-نگرش جایگزینی برای مهارت نیست

مهارت‌های هکری

۱-چگونه برنامه نوشتن را یاد بگیرید
۲-یکی از یونیکس‌های منبع‌باز را بدست بیاورید و یاد بگیرید که چگونه آن را بکار ببرید
۳-یاد بگیرید که چگونه از وب استفاده کنید و HTML بنویسید
۴-اگر زبان انگلیسی شما خوب نیست، آن را یاد بگیرید  :بوس: 
مخلص همتون

----------


## d3c0der

آقا این کتاب دانلود نمیشه !
کسی اگه داره توی پرشین گیگ آپ کنه تا همه بتونن مثل بچه آدم دانلودش کنن

----------


## fatemeh1372

tanks verygood

----------


## REZADG

داداش کدوم رو می خوایی واست آپ کنم

----------


## Heidari66

ای بابا هکر شدن که الان دیگه کاری نداره...
برید سایت آشیانه چهارتا مقاله و فیلم ببینید میتونید کلی سایت هک کنید
یه زمانی هک میکردیم و کلاس هم داشت ولی الان دیگه بچه بازی شده :اشتباه:

----------


## REZADG

جناب اقای حیدری شما فکر کنم اشتباه اومدین اینجا انجمن برنامه نویسی هست این هک و کرکی که ما می نویسیم مخصوص برنامه هست نه سایت و در ضمن ما هم اون فیلم ها و اون مقالات رو خوندیم که الان این هارو می نویسیم

----------


## Heidari66

خوب منظور من هم کرک کردن برنامه ها هست دیگه...
هم هک سایت و هم کرک کردن برنامه ها...

----------


## mansour01

دوست عزیز ، جناب REZADG اگر لطف کنید هر دو نسخه از کتاب رو در یک هاست دیگه آپلود کنید واقعا ممنون میشم ، چون مشتاق مطالعه و یادگیری از کتاب شما هستم .

اما در مورد واژه هکر و کرکر . مقاله ای که دوستمون mparsa1372 قرار دادند و ترجمه کاملی از مقاله http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html هست گویای همه چیز هست ، البته در حالت کلاسیک !

واژه هکر مشخصا امروزه به افرادی اطلاق میشه که نفوذگر هستند !
و در مقابل هم افرادی با همون قابلیت هکرها هستند که به اونها "متخصص امنیتی" میگن !
فرق این دو گروه در نحوه عملکردشون هست که تو مرام خودشون طبقه بندی بر اساس کلاه هست که کلاه سفید ، کلاه مشکی ، کلاه قهوه ای و کلاه صورتی ( اگر حافظم اشتباه نکرده باشه ) هستند .
هکرها به دنبال پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف برای نفوذ و مقاصد غیر قانونی و متخصصین امنیتی برای پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف قبل از پیدا شدن توسط هکرها و البته بر طرف کردن ایرادات و ضعف های پیدا شده توسط هکرها هستن .

اما در سطح Script kiddi بسیاری هستند که خودشون رو هکر می نامند ، غافل از اینکه اونها تنها استفاده کننده از ابزاری هستند که دیگران اونرو نوشتن ، و یا باگ ها و Vul هایی که دیگران قبلا کشف کردند . کافیه سری به سایت Security Focus بزنید ، باگ جدید کشف شده رو پیدا کنید ، یک سیستم نا امن که اصلاحیه رو نصب نکرده پیدا کنید ، اکسپلویت کنید و دسترسی پیدا کنید . چه در سطح Web Application ها و چه در سطح برنامه های تحت شبکه و ...

در مرود واژه کرکر هم همونطور که از نامش پیداست "شکوننده" به نظر شخصی خودم قفل شکن ها هستند که دنیای جدایی از متخصصین Reserve Engineering دارند و با استفاده از دانش خودشون سعی در بر داشتن محدودیت های نرم افزاری دارن چه برای اهداف تجاری و چه برای آرمانهایی نظیر "دنیایی بدون محدودیت های نرم افزاری" و غیره .

البته موارد فوق رو در تعریف روتین و مدرن باید گنجوند ، مثل واژه "دیو" که به معنی خدا بوده که در زمان دین زردتشی به "خدای بد و اهریمن" تبدیل شده و حالا هم که هر کی آدم بده باشه بهش میگن "دیو" !

----------


## sara_t

دوستان هر دو لینک خرابه. میشه لطفا دوباره آپ کنید ممنون

----------


## Legend M.A.R

از دوستان میشه توی سرور های دیگه هردو فایل رو up کنید

----------


## ppcsoft

بابا بیخیال این حرف ها بیشین
لینک اول که گذاشتین پاک شده
لینک دوم هم سایتش دیونس بابا هی کنسل می شه وسط دانلود

----------


## saeidnn

بهبه فیلتر ایران

----------


## sr2m72

:خیلی عصبانی: بابا کسی نیس این لینک ها رو عوض کنه. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------

